# Using beer in liquid soap



## froggybean37 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi all!

Wondering about incorporating beer into liquid soap. Would you add KOH to beer? Or dilute the batch with beer? My gut is telling me the KOH gets mixed with it but thought I'd ask the experts - info regarding this is surprisingly hard to come by.
Thanks in advance! :bunny:


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 11, 2017)

Beer is used for the water portion of your KOH solution, all or partial, to your preference. If you use it for dilution, it's okay at first, then stinks to high heaven! Don't ask me how I know. Bwahahaha.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 11, 2017)

froggybean37 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Wondering about incorporating beer into liquid soap. Would you add KOH to beer? Or dilute the batch with beer? My gut is telling me the KOH gets mixed with it but thought I'd ask the experts - info regarding this is surprisingly hard to come by.
> Thanks in advance! :bunny:



Like CeeMoor said, you can use beer for part or all of your soapy mixture. In order to do this SAFELY, you must reduce your beer to cook off the carbon and the alcohol. If you don't , especially if you do NOT have a deep enough pitcher, you will be at severe risk of a lye volcano that would not be pretty (and stinky to high heaven).

As far as dilution goes, DO NOT USE BEER FOR THAT PURPOSE! You will have mold, bacteria, yeast, and the like growing in that soap and it will have been a complete waste of your time, resources and beer. For dilution, distilled water is strongly advised.


----------

